# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Politika shqiptare

## Redi

Politika, aq e urryer dhe e dashur njehkohesisht.

Politika, ajo qe ndan dhe bashkon, ajo qe nderton dhe shkaterron.

Ne Shqiperi dhe ne trojet e tjera shqiptare ajo personifikon te keqen, zhgenjimin, korrupsionin etj.

Por a duhet te kene besim shqiptaret tek politika? 

E bej kete pyetje pasi jam i ndergjegjshem qe jane te shumte ata qe e kane humbur dhe qe kerkojne alternativa te tjera.

Keshtu thuhet, apo eshte moda e tanishme. Por harrohet qe ajo Alternative duhet te jete perbrenda politikes, pasi ndryshe nuk mund te quhet politike apo jo??

Cfare mendoni per politiken shqiptare? A i pergjigjet nivelin te popullit, apo eshte e vertete shprehja: "Sipas vendit dhe Kuvendi?"

Ne rast se nje vend nuk zhvillohet nga politika, atehere nga duhet ti vije zhvillimi? 

A jane politikane tane pergjegjes per cfare ka ndodhur dhe ndodh ne Shqiperi, apo eshte populli ai qe meriton ata qe ka zgjedhur per ti drejtuar?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Më pëlqen kjo temë, shumë e qëlluar  :buzeqeshje: 

Politikës tonë i mungon një faktor shumë i rëndësishëm. Tek ne Politikani është në krye, tek ne është _"për Politikanin"_ dhe jo për popullin që e zgjedh. Kështu është kryesisht në R.SH., në Kosovë është më e mirë gjëndja politike, nën kuptimin e politikanëve të saj, pasi atje ata e përfaqësojnë më denjësisht popullin shqiptarë dardanë, në fakt edhe zgjedhjet e lira aty e tregojnë këtë gjë. 

Politika është sikur një ndjeshje në fushën e futbollit. Ky koncept është më elementari për t'u kuptuar edhe nja një njëri apolitik. Në R.SH. mungon drejtësia, mungon arbitri i lojës, rrjedhimisht politikanët e R.SH.së përfitojnë nga kjo gjëndje, e kthejnë edhe veten në gjyqtarë të krizave, "të shërimeve", dhe me planin/planet e tyre mendojnë dhe kujtojnë se sjellin drejtësi dhe mirëqënie. Nënkuptohet pse korrupsioni është në kulm në R.SH... Njërzit janë të lodhur, njërzit duan mirëqënie, duan liri të vërtetë çka garantohet vetëm nga drejtësia institucionale. 

Unë s'do e zgjas shumë, pasi të analizosh politikanët tanë gjeri në thelb është një humbje kohe. Përkundër, mendoj se duhet ndryshuar diçka në kushtetutën e R.SH.së që drejtësia dhe politikanët tanë të vinë "në vënd":
*Presidenti i Republikës së Shqipërisë të zgjidhet direkte nga vota e lirë e popullit*, pasi është faktori politik që është jashtë politikës partiake. Në gjëndjen e sotme, presidenti propozohet dhe zgjidhet nga partitë politike në kuvënd, dhe ndaj është në dorën e tyre.*Presidenti të përfaqësoj popullin direkte, pasi ai president që zgjidhet nga vota e lirë e popullit, është edhe ai që do ta ruaj drejtësinë në vënd*, sepse, populli s'do zgjidhte vetëm lojtarët, por edhe arbtrin e saj. Mos të harrojmë, Presidenti është ai që ka në dorë shkarkimin e prokurorëve të korruptuar, dhe ai që mund ta mbaj gjallë drejtësinë, prokurorinë, dhe ndaj ta shtyj të shkoj përprara. Nëse Presidenti do zgjidhesh nga populli, at'herë edhe partitë politike do frigoheshin (PS, PD) dhe si rrjedhim edhe ato do të punin më mirë sepse s'do kishin tjetër alternativë. 
Shqiptarët në rradhë të parë duhet të kenë besim tek drejtësia, dhe të kërkojnë edhe më shumë, ta ngrenë zërin dhe mos të besojnë "çdo" politikanë. Besimi tek politikanët tanë (të R.SH.së) sa vjen dhe zbehet, gjë e natyrshme pasi në Shqipëri s'ka drejtësi të vërtetë. Por duhet luftuar për drejtësinë pasi është në të mirë të gjithçkaje. Ndaj, është Presidenti i zgjedhur nga populli ai që mund ta rregulloj punën në R.SH. dhe rrjedhimisht edhe në gjithë trojet shqiptare. 

Drini në Los Angeles.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Pershendetje. 
Vend qe kemi patur tradita ne politike, madje me figura shume te shquara te cilet me te vertete ju gjenden atij kombi dhe vendi ne momente mjaft te veshtira dhe ne kohen e duhur. Dhe fatekeqesisht te tere ata qe per mendimin tim ishin dhe shfaqen tiparet e politikaneve me largpamesi, qe punojne per popullin ishin te dipllomuar dhe arsimuar jashte vendit tone, dhe vinin me nje kulture dhe mentalitet tjeter nga ai mentalitet shqiptar. 
Une nuk po dua te flas ne emra konkrete se pa dashje mund te le ndonje pa permendur por me ka bere pershtypje shume ardhja ne shqiperi pas shume vitesh emigrimi ne gjermani te ish drejtorit te RTSH Adrian Klosi. Nuk kam patur ndonje simpati per te kaluaren e tij si gazetar apo ku e di une, por menyra me te cilen dhe mbi te gjitha fryma qe solli ne nje institucion publik me te vertete ishte si te them nje OAZ ne shkretetiren e truve te thare shqiptare. Dhe nje "deputet" gomar ( te me fali gomari pasi te them te drejten ai nuk besoj se do te doje te krahesohet me nje deputet shqiptar) ne nje justifikim per kerkesen per largimin e tij nga TVSH ishte " ka shume kohe qe eshte larguar nga realiteti shqiptar dhe nuk e njeh ate". Pra nje perkthim i imi i kesaj eshte " o vella nuk je per ketu per te drejtuar lapanjozet po ik andej nga ke ardhur". 
Pra e mora nje shembull te tille te tregoj nivelin e politikes shqiptare, qe arrin deri ne kulmin e injorances, qe fatekeqesisht nuk mund te krahasohet as levizjen " dum baben", e Haxhi QAMILIT.
Nje krah i politikes shqiptare shqiptare eshte per "thyerje kafkash", ndersa krahu tjeter i moderuar " nuanca e te kuqes" eshte per " lihni ju lihni ne bejme pare ore miti". Aq sa ne krye te gjygjesorit jane juriste me 2-nenshtetesi shqiptaro-kanadeze dhe asistente ish kriminele-kapobanda droge, dhe me padrino te tipit Sanxhaku. 
Pra o Redi qe me qellimin e mire per te folur per politiken shqiptare me thuaj ti nga ta filloj. Ta filloj nga deputete qe nuk pranojne njerez qe vijne me metoda e fryme perparimtare europiano-perendimore, apo ta fillojme me kryeministra te tipit ANDREOTI(Giuliano). 
Eshte e pamundur qe te gjesh dike qe te thuash politikan me plot gojen pasi te tere ata qe sot bejne politike shikohen nga populli si " Hajdute pas xhamave te erreta", apo si "kandidate per hajdute".
A eksiton politika ne nje vend mish-mash ??? Ku nje ish-kryeminister del dhe akuzon nje deputet  me fjalet " e di vlora se kush eshte ai... qe ka bere para me trafikun e klandestineve, dhe ka lidhje me mafiozat shqiptare" dhe nje PROKURORI E "NDARE NGA POLITIKA E MASHTRIMIT" nuk e kap per zverku ti thote :" hajde njehere ketu na thuaj kush jane mafiozet, dhe te japi llogari,,," por rri e ben hije pasi jane produkt i asaj politike dhe thjeshte nje "bisht qeni(politke" qe nuk mund te kontrollojen e aq me pak ta fishkulloje " qenin(politiken)" por vetem ndonjehere i ferkon "b-ythet" dhe ndonje "qime" bien vetetevetiu dhe kjo trumpetohet si " fitore" "rezultat" ne lufte ndaj" korrupsionit" "krimit" e ku e di une se cfare.
Me kujtohet shume kohe me perpara nje politikan MUSA ULQINI. I mori ne kembe shtepi ne shtepi ne nje zone te Tiranes per ta votuar , aq sa hapi thesin e "krishtlindjeve" dhe filloi te jepte "dhurata-premtime", dhe pas zgjedhjes si deputet i harroi dhe ata qe ne 4-5 te mengjezit i ngjisnin "fytyren" neper shtylla elektriku, dhe faqe muri, dhe qe ne politike ka ardhur per te bere bissnes dhe jo per te drejtuar apo dhene ndihmesen ne nje perparim sado-pak te vendit kundrejt nje shperblimi te majme. 

Ka shume per te folur per klasen politike ne shqiperi por per tu habitur nuk ka as edhe nje gje per tu krenuar por vetem per te vene kujen dhe ikur me vrap nga syte kembet. 

Shqiperia ka nevoje per DREJTUES te ndershem, dhe jo POLITIKANE.

----------


## XpliCit_dr

Ideologikisht ne gocat e cunat me edukim Western duhet te shkojm ne Shqipri edhe ti japim men atyre, po faktikisht Shqiperia munded edhe te prodhoje leaders vete.  Problemi me kto leaders qe jan tani, jan sepse jan prodhim i nje edukimi te dyanshem edhe jan ambiguous se me cin anojne.    

Shqiperise nuk i duhet nji Drejtues i Ndershem, sepse ato nuk jan effective--i duhet nji Politikan i ndershem qe ta drejtoje.


X

----------


## une jam Z...

Bote - Politika eshte mjet ne duart e te pasurve per te arritur qellimet e tyre.
Shqiperi (dhe vendet e tjera te botes se III)- Politika eshte mjet ne duart e te varferve per tu pasuruar.
Ky dallim eshte rrenjesor.
Kur ne te kemi krijuar nje klase te mirefillte te pasurish, qe konturet e veta i ka krijuar disi ne Shqiperi por do dhe pak kohe, atehere mund te flasim per politike te mirefillte ne kuptimin e plote te fjales (dhe jo thjesht zhvatje).
Deri atehere le te fitoje me i forti.

P.S per politike te mirefillte Shqiptare mund te permendim kuvendin e fillimviteve 20' ku mund te thuash se ne kuvend ishin tamam "kokat" e Shqiperise si nga ana intelektuale ashtu dhe nga fuqia ekonomike.

----------


## dodoni

Politika është paria e një vendi, dhe paria normal i vë bazat e zhvillimit të vendit, përcakton rrugën më të shpejtë të zhvillimit sa më të hovshëm të vendit. 
Në sistemet demokratike është populli ai që ka frenat e politikës në dorë, prandaj një popull i edukuar dhe i vetdijshëm politikisht i jep votën atij intelektuali i cili sjell rrugën më të mirë e më të shpejt në zhvillimin sa më të hovshëm të vendit. Prandaj një politikan që të marr votat e popullit dhe të bëhet pari e vendit të tij duhet të dal me programe të qarta zhvillimore si dhe në mbrojtje të interesave të votuesve të tij, në mënyrë që të marr prapë votat në mandatin e dytë apo që të bëj karrierë politike apo më mirë të them të punoj që vendi që ai përfaqëson të jetë sa më i zhvilluar, që të jetë sa më kompetitiv në raport me vendet tjera. 
Edukimi sa më i lartë i masave të gjëra popullore është shumë i domosdoshëm në zhvillimin e shpejt të një vendi dhe prandaj sa më shumë shkolla të larta është më mirë për një vend. 
Jam shumë i bindur që ne shqiptarët jemi të edukuar dhe të vetdijshëm politikisht dhe problemet e së kaluarës nuk do të shfaqen më. 

Përshëndetje --

----------


## lis

Shqiperia i ka te gjithe shqiptaret politikane te pakten ne menyre siperfaqesore i plotesojne kushtet dhe shqiptaret nuk kane probleme te kesaj natyre per te kerkuar ne mes te tyre njerez pa moral shoqeror se ne fund te fundit, politika nuk ka moral te tille.
Problemi qendron ne ate se populli nuk duhet te merret me politike dhe aq me shume te tregohen militante te kesaj partia apo asaj partie.
Por kultura jone e rrudhur, varferia e tejskajshme, problemet shoqerore ne pergjithesi, shkollimi etj jane tranferuar ne menyre objektive tek politika.
I gjithe strumbullari i problemeve te kamufluara qe ndikojne drejteperdrejt dhe indirekt tek nje popull, eshte politika pa kriter, informale sic eshte ajo aktuale dhe pa nje moral kombetar.
Politikanet shqiptare aktuale, te paformuar, te pa brumosur me nje kulture qe merr anet pozitive nga historia e kombit shqiptar, larg reformimit te tyre si dhe larg modernizmit te politikave te tyre mesjetare dhe shume problemeve te ketij lloj, krijon situata absurde, nje kaos politik, nje degradim te menjehershem te moralit te shoqerise, nje degradim te kultures shqiptare, nje imponim te dhunshem te shfaqjeve negative politike tek popullata dhe si rrjedhim, kemi dhe do kemi probleme thelbesore kombetare qe kerkojne kohe shume te madhe, ndoshta shume breza te tjere, ne menyre qe te riparohen.
Jo me kot populli kerkon zgjidhjen e problemeve te tija te politika,  sepse politika shqiptare ashtu si dhe ajo ballkanike ka te kultivuar kultin e individit a thua se individi perdor "shkopin magjik" per te zgjidhur probleme te mprehta shoqerore dhe ekonomike.
Nga njera ane populli ka te drejte te kerkoje aty ku "eshte mesuar ta kerkoje"pra ashtu sic e ka kultivuar.
Po te shohim probleme te tilla te ngjashme me popuj te ndryshem ne vendet e zhvilluara perendimore, Individi nuk perfaqeson dhe realizon kerkesat e mprehta ekonomike, shoqerore dhe nuk  ka mundesine te realizoje disa kerkesa te tjera   politike, historike, kombetare pa mbeshtetjen e administrates shteterore si dhe te popullit.
Kulti i individit eshte i ndertuar dhe nderthurur keqas vetem ne Shqiperi, ne Ballkan dhe ne shume vende te botes orientale, duke lene nje popull ne meshire te fatit, me premtime osbskurantiste, dhe shume mashtrime te ketij lloj qe jane goditje fatale per nje popull qe pret jo nga individi por nga te zgjedhurit e tij qe nuk jane te pakte.
Individi merr persiper detyra qe nuk i takojne, vendos per fatet e nje kombi, kerkon perspektiven, zhvillimin ekonomik ne menyre idividuale duke rrezikuar rendeshem cdo problem jetik per nje popull.
Ne boten e zhvilluar individi, drejton vendin e tij politikisht dhe vendimet i merr pasi eshte konsultuar me keshilltare e tij, ka bere referendume dhe mendimi i shumices se keshilltareve eshte mendimi unanim i Individit per ta orientuar politiken e vendit te tij, atje ku ka kushte me te pershtatshme, me shume stabilitet etj etj.
Ne Shqiperi ndodh e kunderta
Individi nuk merr parasysh as verejtjet e keshilltareve te tij, perbuz opoziten, perbuz popullin qe e ka votuar dhe ne menyre te tille Individi rrezikon ne menyre totale ose eshte "de facto" rreziku qe ai i sjell me perbuzjen e tij, me naivitetin e tij, popullit te tij.
Edhe une mendoj se politika shqiptare ka nevoje per reformim, ka nevoje per nje kushtetute qe nuk le te abuzoje jo vetem adiministraten , kryeministrim por edhe presidentin.
Rasti i presidentit tone te zgjedhur nga dy parti qe udhehiqen nga kulti i teperuar i Liderit eshte nje rast qe implikon opoziten dhe poziten.
Atehere kur veprime te tilla kryhen nga vete ata qe kane marre persiper pergjegjesi kombetare, cfare mund te presesh?
Pra edhe veshtrimi i ketij populli, deshira e tij per tu marre me politike dhe per te zgjidhur problemet atje ku vertete mbahet peng e ardhmja e tij, eshte rezultat i veprimtarise te dobet te zgjedhurve te tyre, politikane shqiptare.
Sot te gjithe jane te perzier ne afera te ndryshme, jane te pandergjegjshem, jo te sinqerte, jo te vullnetshem, e shohin karrigen si mjet fitimi individuale, ne shume raste perdorin ligjin per interesa te tyre dhe bejne "maliqin".
Populli nuk ka faj qe merret me politike ashtu sikur nuk kane faj edhe keta anetare qe shkruajne cdo dite dicka te vlefshme per te ardhmen e Shqiperise e cila mbahet peng nga politika shqiptare e papergjegjshme e cfare do lloj krahu qofte ajo.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Politika
Nje djale i vogel shkon tek babi i tij dhe e pyet : " cfare eshte politika?" I jati i pergjigjet : " Ok bir me lejo te ta shpjegoj ne kete menyre: 
-Une jam ai qe fiton buken ne shtepi.. keshtu le ta quaj veten KAPITALIZEM.
Nena jote, ajo eshte administratorja e pareve,, keshtu le ta quajme ate QEVERIA.
Ne jemi ketu te merremi me nevojat e tua keshtu le te quajme ty POPULL . 
Kujdestarja (nanny)jote dhe e vellait tend bebe eshte le te themi KLASA PUNTORE; 
Vellain tend i vogel bebe le te themi eshte E ARDHMJA. Tani mendoju rreth kesaj dhe shiko nese gjen ndonje lidhje apo ajo cfare te thashe une ka ndonje lidhje ?"
Keshtu djali i vogel iken ne krevat per te fjetur gjume duke menduar  rreth asaj cfare i jati i tha. Vone naten ai degjon vellain e vogel bebe duke qare, keshtu ai cohet per ta kontrolluar ate.
Ai shikon qe vellai bebe kishte bere kakushin ne pampersa. Keshtu ai shkon tek prinderit e tij dhe gjen nenen duke fjetur gjume. Duke mos dashur ta zgjoje ate ai shkon tek dhoma e kujdestares ( nanny) dhe gjen deren e mbyllur. Shikon nga brima e celsit dhe shikon babain e vet me kujdestaren( nanny-in)ne krevat.Ai terhiqet dhe kthehet ne krevat.Te nesermen ne mengjez ai i thote babait: 
"Baba une mendoj se e kuptova konceptin e politikes tani"
Babai i thote: " Te lumte bir, tani me thuaj me fjalet e tua cfare mendon ti se eshte politika."
Djali i vogel i pergjigjet:
"Po, ndersa KAPITALIZMI eshte duke "shkepur"( me fjale popullore Q***) KLASEN PUNTORE, QEVERIA duket se ja ka rrasur gjumit, POPULLI nuk perfillet dhe lehet te verdalliset dhe e ARDHMJA eshte zhytyr thelle ne M-U-T"

Ne rastin tone jo vetem KAPITALIZMI por edhe QEVERIA jane duke "shkepur" klasen puntore...

----------


## ocean_wonder

Politike e vertete kombetare eshte bere ne vitet  '20-30 te shekullit te shkuar ose, me sakte, ne kohen e mbretit ZOG.
 Politikanet e sotem, kolltukofaget qe s'shqiten nga kolltuqet e perfitimit dhe interesit ekonomik,dy fakiret e djeshem komuniste,NANO dhe BERISHA, se toku me armatat e tyre perkatese,s'duan t'ia dine per popull e fe, per komb e atdhe.
 Ata grinden dhe shahen mes tyre sa per sy e faqe.Harxhet i paguan populli. Plumbat i ha populli.Populli mbytet ne det duke kerkuar nje mundesi normale jetese jashte vendit te tij.E te tjera, e te tjera. Sa te jete ne krye te pozites i famshmi Fatos dhe ne krye te opozites i salametit Sali, i pasigurti popull s'ka per te pare 
dite,s'ka per te bere hajr...!
  Poshte fatosat dhe salite ! Te tjere politikane i duhen Shqiperise !

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Politika tek ne? 

Une per vete  jam vetem me nje Parti!

"Partia qe ndimon Shqiperine dhe popullin  e tij"

Do zoti nuk nuk fiton SALA se do na zhysi keq!

Fatosin nuk e dua por sa ka qen ai ne pushtet kam par disa ndryshme per te miren e Shqiperise!

Kutpohet qe ai vjedh por nje diferece ka ne kete mest FATOSI VJEDH DHE ME XHAP por SALA VJEDH EDHE VETEM PRISH!

Neise kto thjesht jan opinionet e mia!

{Driloni}!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

BEN XHAP DO THOJA !

XHAP = Regullon, Levizje etej!

----------


## Albo

Njerezit qe nuk e dine cfare eshte politika, nuk e kane haberin, flasin per politike!

Njerezit qe nuk e kuptojne politiken, i vene asaj emra si "kur.e" e me the te thashe.

Njerezit qe jane ne brendi te politikes, veprojne.

Politika ne vetvete nuk eshte as e keqe dhe as mort qe bie mbi nje popull, perkundrazi, eshte modeli me i mire i rregullimit te nje shoqerie. Ne sisteme te ndryshme, politika merr perkufizime te ndryshme. Nese nen komunizem politika ishte "vija e partise" dhe "iso te Madhit", ne demokraci politika eshte perfaqesimi dinjitoz i interesave te individit sipas parimit pakica i bindet shumices. Indivi delegon pushtetin e tij me vote te lire ne duart e te zgjedhurve, atyre qe zgjedhin te perfaqesojne nje grup shoqeror.

Emrin e keq apo te mire politikes, ia bejne politikanet. Te dish kujt tia japesh voten, eshte sa zgjuarsi edhe investim per te ardhmen tende si individ apo te shoqerise ne teresi. Politikani eshte perfaqesues dhe mbrojtes i interesave te grupit shoqeror qe e ka zgjedhur, dhe si i tille, qendrimi i tij ka ndikim direkt ne interesat e zgjedhesve.

Nuk mund te jesh politikan i mire nese nuk je nje shtetas i mire ! Te jesh shtetas i mire do te thote te njohesh lirite dhe pergjegjesite karshi shtetit, individit dhe shoqerise ne te cilen jeton.

----------


## thanas

politika este me te vertete shume e mire por eshte per ata qe din ta bejne .ne shqiperi duan te behen te gjithe politikane pa patur arsimin e duhur  dhe pa patur njohurite e duhura .politika eshte si femra qe po te doje ja ngre koken burrit dhe familjes, por ne duart e nje femre te zgjuar .ky eshte krahasimi me i thjeshte .perfundimin nzhire vete

----------


## une jam Z...

Politika ne vetvete eshte nxjerrje dhe zbatim i ligjit.
Qe nje politikan te jete i afte ne kete detyre ai duhet te jete njohes shume i mire i ligjit, ne mos nder me te miret. Pra duhet te kete mbaruar nje shkolle juridike, qe ne vendin tone shume pak e gezojne ate privilegj. Shumica e politikaneve kane mangesi ne njohjen themelore te ligjit. Tek ne i numuron me gishtat e nje dore njohesit e mire te ligjit si p.sh Fehmi Abdiu Spartak Ngjela e ndonje tjeter. 
Shto dhe ketu faktin qe politiken shume e zgjedhin si nje karriere me qellimin e vetem fitimin personal, gjendja kalon ne katastrofike.

----------


## nikshi

Çdo popull ka ne krye politikanet qe ai meriton. Edhe ne, shqiptaret, kemi ne krye politikanet qe meritojme. Nuk mund te kete politikane te persosur nje popull me te meta. Ne s'paguajme korentin qe konsumojme, ne hedhim plehrat ne rruge, ne jemi gati te korruptojme çdo zyrtar kur kerkojme gjera qe s'na takojne, ne pushtojme tokat e te tjereve per te bere ndertime pa leje, etj.... Atehere, si mund te pretendojme qe te kemi politikane te persosur? nga do te dalin keta politikane?....

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Politika shqiptare s'është profesion, po diagnozë.

----------


## thanas

politika shqiptare eshte biznes ,per te cilen politikanet shqiptar ,mundohen kush te vjedhi me shume .dhe kur u vjene fundi mendojne te bejne dicka edhe per popullin ,qe te ruajne karigen perseri ,

----------


## gabriel

O RED,
ke cila politike duhet te kene besim shqiptaret?
TE POLITIKA QE NDJEK POZITA !!!!
APO
TE POLITIKA QE NDJEK OPOZITA , (PD-ja)????!!!!

shqiptaret sot jane te coroditur dhe nuk ka mbetur me askush ne politike qe ata te kene besim.
te gjithe ja provuar e sterrrrrrrrprovuar.....

qe per 50 vjet i mbajti enveri te shtypur edhe i kam justifiku,deri diku, prinderit tane, se ai te vriste.

pooooooor sot te vazhdosh te mbash ne politike,sidomos ne opozite, njerez te pa deshirueshem, te cilet jane shkaku kryesor qe e majta qendron ne pushtet,kjo,vertete meriton te quhet,INJORANCE.

JAM I BINDUR SE DHE NE 2005 DO DALI PRAPE,SALA,NGJALA,GJANA,MEMIA,MINAROLLI ETJ......
QE DO TU THONE MILITANTEVE TE PD-se,


NE I FITUAM ZGJEDHJET.......................
POOOOOOOOOOOR KETA TE MAJTET NA E FUUUUUTEN.....

KESHTU QE :elefanti: E MAJTET DO QEVERISIN,
POR TE DJATHTET NE TE VERTETE KANE FITU.
KA 7 VJET QE NDODH KESHTU. KUSH E DI QE EDHE PER 17 VJET TE TJERE S'DO VAZHDOJE E NJEJTA SKEME.

KJO  QUHET POLITIKA  SHQIPTARE.....

CAR TURPI.......!!!

----------


## kolombi

Sa here e shohe ate famekeqe qe quhet politike,nderroj rruge e sa here degjoj tingullin e sa trumpetues mundohem te ze veshet me dore.
Nese plitikes shqiptare do i vija nje emer atehere fare lehte do ta quaja ,ZHGENJYESE.
A mos valle nuk u zhgenjyem ne fillim te viteve 90-te,kur po hidhnim hapat e para drejt demokracise ,sapo te dale nga bunkeret komuniste per te marre serish ajer JETE.
A mos valle nuk u zhgenjyem kur pame politikanet e majte dhe te djathe te kacafyteshin si gladiatore ne arenen shqiptare,duke mallkuar serisht tatintone.
Jo me kot Kadareja nje shkrimi per Shqiperine dhe Kosoven i kishte vene titullin kuptimplote "Shqiptaret te mallkuarit e botes"
Po si munt te kete besim tek politikanet tane qe na bene te marrim rruget neper bote e te kerkojme tjeter atdhe te na realizoje endrrat ,te leme nene e babe,e te shperndahemi sot si zogjte e korbit.
Si munt tu besohet politikanteve shqiptare ku u intereson kolltuku i bute i parlamentit dhe i ministrive ,kurse populli i thjeshte pret te vijne dritat ,apo ujin te lajne fytyren e te shohin realitetin dhe bemat e atyre qe u dhame votat e qeverisjes ne sy.
Besimi eshte vyrtyt qe fitohet nuk dhurohet thoshin pleqte thinjebardhe dhe politikanet tane e kane humbur besimin.Shpresojne te ndergjegjesohen nje dite dhe te fitojne besimin tone para se te jete shume vone.

----------


## Mr_Right

Politikan kemi neve por ato mendojn vetem per vete dhe kjo gje nuk i ben ato Politikan por hajduta.
Thjesht vetem mendimi im

----------

